
Ask HN: Have you ever started a coding-related Meetup? What was your experience? - good_vibes
Thinking about starting one in my area focused on React. My goals: to learn more about React, to network with like-minded people, to grow socially and professionally. I&#x27;ve never done this before and am curious to learn from the community&#x27;s experience before creating the first meeting.<p>Thanks.
======
im_down_w_otp
Yes, I started (and consistently paid for out of pocket) an Elixir meetup that
was focused on a shape of pair-programming for the attendees. Unfortunately, I
haven't hosted in a few months. Since starting it I've become both a father
and a CTO, and that has created limited amount of time to dedicate to other
things. It probably doesn't help that I no longer have a reason to use Erlang
or Elixir professionally for time being.

I can say that I very, very much enjoy hosting the meetup. I've even met a few
people in that context who I became friends with and/or later hired when I had
the chance.

I would do it again in a heartbeat, and answering your "Ask HN" post I think
has given me reason to figure out how I can start consistently hosting it
again.

~~~
good_vibes
thanks. I think I'd grow a lot from the experience as well. I should go
through with it.

What were your initial expenses?

~~~
im_down_w_otp
Yearly meetup.com fees + ~$100 per session for artisan pizza & beer.

